

ShowHN: A console based mail client with lua scripting - stevekemp

For the past week/ten days I've been working on a console-based mail client for Linux with built in Lua scripting support.<p>Although it is not complete browsing maildirs, indexes, and messages now works well enough that I'd be curious if there is any interest.<p>https://github.com/skx/lumail/
http://lumail.org/<p>Now that the initial challenges are handled the next step is to wire up more primitives for the lua-scripting, implement "compose", "reply" and view/save attachments.<p>Then it will be my main mail client.
======
qu4z-2
This is quite cool. I've been meaning to switch to a console mail client for a
while. (although personally I'd lean towards a CLI rather than a TUI)

~~~
stevekemp
The only CLI for mail that I'm aware of is this:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MH_Message_Handling_System>

Otherwise mutt is probably the best console mail client out there.

------
rfnash
Was sup (<http://supmua.org/>) one of the clients you looked at? If so, what
advantages does/will luamail have over it?

~~~
stevekemp
Both sup and notmuch are clients that I've tried to use in the past.

Sadly neither would import my mail archive without crashing. Which is
unfortunate because they look like they'd be pretty nice.

But in terms of advantages I'm finding the modal mode very interesting and the
ability to open multiple folders. I guess via tagging regime you could emulate
that in sup/notmuch, but I couldn't ever make them work on a decent size
corpus of mail so I'm not 100% sure.

Right now I'd say the advantage is the lua scripting, which is letting me do
interesting things even when incomplete.

------
7histle
cool!

